# Blades won't stop turning after belt change



## DK47

I recently replaced my blade belt on my MTD Yard Machine 38" 14 hp riding mower,and now the blades continue turning when deck is dis-engaged. This is my 2nd belt change,so i am fairly knowledgeable about the mower. It is a 1997 model,with a simple belt pattern. I also bought another belt,tried it,with same result. Safety switch gone bad maybe? Thanks in advance


----------



## 30yearTech

Post the model number of your mower and the part number of the belt you used. Safety switches do not control mower blade operation. They only prevent the engine from running if the mower is engaged and the operator is not sitting in the seat. Model number is usually located on a decal underneath the seat.


----------



## DK47

13a747gf062 model # 754-0329a belt


----------



## 30yearTech

On the lift lever for the mower deck, there is an adjustment that can be made for the belt tension. The part number you listed shows to be the correct one for your mower. The deck gets pushed forward when in the disengaged position and this should cause enough slack in the belt for the blades to disengage. The deck probably just needs to be adjusted a little more so there is a little more slack in the belt.


----------



## DK47

I will try that and get back to you. Thank you!


----------



## DK47

Well,i made that adjustment,and the belt began to twist as it would run. I tried to move the belt tensioner posts that screw in from the bottom on the front pulley to no avail. The belt finally began shearing itself.I replaced it again,and put all adjustments back as close to original as possible. blades now very slowly turn,i'm hoping new belt will stretch just a bit and stop this! if not,junk pile!!!


----------

